# Can I use an enclosed trailer for a horse?



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Horse trailers are designed for horses and have heavy duty frames and side walls as well as ventilation and widows. Aside from that, horses by nature are claustrophobic and being totally enclosed in a dark trailer may be a very bad idea. 

I wouldn't do it.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

even though it has a vent they get very hot before adding the body heat of a horse. They also smell of formaldahide. The springs are not meant for a load that shifts weight and they would be able to kick through the thin sidewall very easily and I don't think the floors are very strong for the weight in a small area like a hoof. It is made for more spread out weight


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Ask yourself this, would you want to ride back there on a hot day standing up all the way? Besides the structural problems, I don't think its a good idea.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I think it is a VERY bad idea. I would never haul a horse in anything but a horse trailer(or large stock trailer) built specifically for that type of hauling. I think it would be a very irresponsible and dangerous venture.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I wouldn't do it, for the reasons listed, plus that trailer is designed to pull with a cargo that stays put, not moving around in back.

And the type of materials and the way it is built is also designed to spread weight in a certain way.

Also, if something happened? Your insurance might not cover an accident as you were not using trailer as intended.

Just not a good idea, like the others said.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor horses would be terrified.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

NO! unless it is a specificly designed horses trailer or trailer for livestock then do not put your horse in it!
The floor will not be strong enough to withstand the weight of a moving load. The sides not strong enough if the horse leans on them (which they will) and the balance of the trailer will e wrong so there is a very very high risk of flipping the trailer onto its side!


----------



## Christine1003 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I knew there would be reasons of why you couldn't but I wasn't sure what they were


----------

